# Silicone caulk around toilet base



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

This is what i used to use in the UK. 

Hand held battery operated syphon. sucks the toilet dry in a few seconds. You should be able to get them from places that sell Aquarium supplys as they use them to empty the tanks.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> You guys work way to hard to get the water out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what my turd herder uses and once i seen how well it worked i bought one to keep in the trucks for when we have to pull crappers...simple, easy, fast, takes up hardly NO space what so ever:thumbsup: I tried to find a picture online when i read the shop vac story:laughing: but could'nt find one:furious:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a plunger and a general wire kentic water ram to force the water out of the bowl or sant traps. In my younger days I learned the hard way having water drip and get everywhere when removing a w.c.

Those hand operated siphon pumps are great, where you guys get that one pictured?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> You guys work way to hard to get the water out.
> 
> Takes about two minutes.


Killer, what the heck is that and how does it work? Obviously I'm not a plumber but I pull toilets alot as a remodeler.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

slowforthecones said:


> I have a plunger and a general wire kentic water ram to force the water out of the bowl or sant traps. In my younger days I learned the hard way having water drip and get everywhere when removing a w.c.
> 
> Those hand operated siphon pumps are great, where you guys get that one pictured?


I bought mine through Summit Racing catalog since they sell it as a "fluid pump"...happened to see it a few days after my turd herder used his and i seen the $19.99 price and thought BINGO!!:laughing: ill look in one of my catalogs later for a sku, but maybe somebody will find a link first:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> Those hand operated siphon pumps are great, where you guys get that one pictured?


Any Matco. Mac. or Snap On truck will have one in stock.



rselectric1 said:


> Killer, what the heck is that and how does it work? Obviously I'm not a plumber but I pull toilets alot as a remodeler.


It's a suction gun, put the hose in the liquid and pull the tee handle, it sucks up the liquid, push the handle back in and it shoots the liquid out.

I bought mine from my Matco dealer, I think it was around twenty five bucks.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Just goto flebay and type suction gun into the search and many pop up.

HERE"S one for a Matco stamped unit.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

PWG, don't use the ring
with the plastic horn, if 
you ever plan to 
use a closet auger!
Bad medicine.....
Don't ask how I know this


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

Santa's Helpers said:


> Amateur


Where did that come from? You don't know me and I resent the insult. Real professional, _Santa's Helper_. 




IHI said:


> What's wrong with a piece of clear tube and siphoning it out?? man some guys make this harder than it needs to be


Yes, It's pretty hard to flip a switch.?

-------- 

I could understand if my suggestion was to suck out the water with a straw and then spit it out, but there is nothing wrong with a legitimate solution just because it's different from yours. I'm just here to learn and help others as best I can. Sorry about that.

Shawn
Professional amateur and provider of bad ideas


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> allright this is how I do it and I do it atleast once a week new water closet or remove/replace.
> 
> 1) turn off water to toliet & disconnect water supply line.
> 2) flush toliet and use plunger a few times to drain toliet bowl water
> ...


aaa? whatever..

are ya trying to keyword stuff this thread with "toliet?"
ya know, google hates it when you use a keyword more than 3 times. They look at it as spam. Good to eat with bread and cheese though:thumbsup:

(SEO mofo in training) .


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

hey handyman - it's a joke bro.. happy new year by the way. arty::notworthy


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> hey handyman - it's a joke bro.. happy new year by the way. arty::notworthy


Happy New Year, buddy. I was just pokin' fun too arty: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARealplumber (Aug 11, 2009)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'm a bit disappointed.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Ron the Plumber to show up and tell me to hire a pro.


I like you alot prowallguy:clap: Hey if any of you guys have a plumbing question I will try to help you:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'm a bit disappointed.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Ron the Plumber to show up and tell me to hire a pro.


I don't want you to ban me again sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## ARealplumber (Aug 11, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I don't want you to ban me again sorry to disappoint you.


There is a new forum in town....A ban is not so bad and there are ways around it if you are determined....ask me how I know:w00t:
I think I'm done over at the other one i was booted from.....too many drain cleaners and other's posing as plumbers.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

interesting thread i was just searching silicone and came across this ...


----------



## psolutions (Jun 15, 2009)

We never use caulking when the toilet is on hardwood. We use to use it when it was down on tile or laminate, but it looks trashy after a few months. Nothing is uglier than dirty, discolored caulk around the bottom of your toilet. Besides, if it is caulked, it's harder to tell if it is leaking.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 26, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> My toilet has a slow leak. Around the base of it where it meets the floor, I find a small (3" X 9") puddle every morning. If I get my sock wet first thing in the morning one more time, I might kill everyone in the house.
> 
> Rather than yank the toilet, or try to remove all the existing silicone, can I caulk over it with more silicone to stop the ooze?
> 
> TIA


your kidding right ?


----------

